# Litter arrived! (Litter on the way! And, my guess for...)



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

My lilac doe Pepsi is about to BLOW! She is so huge. I can't believe she didn't have them last night! I wanted to tell you guys my guess on how many babies I'll be getting, let's make this interesting, lol. I wonder how far off I'll be... Okay, 13 is my guess.

The pairing is Blue variegated (SnowPatch) X Lilac self (Pepsi). I am hoping for some sort of variegated something. I think varies may be what I REALLY love lol, they could not be prettier! I'm actually not even 100% sure if Pepsi is lilac, she may be silver agouti. If so, I would be getting agouti varies.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Well this should at least prove if you have a variegated mouse. Good Luck


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I say 12, a nice even number.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol, yeah were still not sure about Snowy, eh?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Tikmio said:


> Lol, yeah were still not sure about Snowy, eh?


Well I understand that varigated is pretty rare in US petstores.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

11!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, wow. I didn't know. I've seen a few variegated looking mice in my pet shops. It's reverse, lol. The common brindle I've never seen. The 'rare' Varies I have.

I'm starting to worry about Pepsi. She looks REALLY REALLY pregnant, and the babies just won't come. She's been some-what moody and it seems a bit difficult for her to walk. When I try to move her hides or give her new food, if I'm near her, she bites the heck out of me! Other than that she looks healthy. But I don't blame her for being moody, if I was that fat waiting for a dozen young to come out of me I wouldn't be the happiest camper, lol.


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Just wondering if she had them yet, Hope everything is going alright. my guess is 13. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Not yet, and like my last post stated, *taps watch* they need to come out, she's huge!


----------



## lillyin224 (Jan 28, 2012)

9 maybe? I hope she has them soon =)


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

12 Bubs! I'll try to get the pics up later on, there all black-eyed. I'm hoping for variegated's. I have one question though. (See, I've never had a varie litter) are they like pieds in the sense that color come in at 3-5 days, or is it different? I'm going to cull a few of the bucks that I won't be keeping, because 12 bubs is hard on a mouse.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Do I win anything for guessing 12 lol jk!

Congrads!!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

How about a high 5 via the internet?! Lol.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

The least you can do is provide an internet cookie!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh, too funny, too funny! Kitsune, would you like a Snickerdoodle?










I'll push your 'thank for post' button for every post on this thread you make, lol.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Varies are like pied in terms of colour appearance, yes  Excited to see what pops up and confirm if you have varie or pied


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

OK great! I think I might be barely seeing spots at day 2 then! -Maybe- because I'm probably fooling myself though, lol.

Picture time! These are the ones from yesterday, I'll get the day 2 pics soon...
Here is the (she is lilac right?) lilac mama mousie before delivering. In real life she looked WAY fatter, lol. 

















And here's the babies at like 10 hours old or something.
















There not the fattest things, but there 12 of them, and I don't really want to cull until I can see the colors *smiles stubbornly*. Although, now (day 2) they look fatter, because I put my other doe (she's preggers, so she has milk) in and she's also giving milk.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I will take those internet cookies : )

and they are sooo cute!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Since they're black eyed, you should start to see patterns very soon. Very cool. : )


----------

